# Large Chaos Marine & Ork armies for sale



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm selling both of my armies, as it says in the title one is a CSM and the other is a Ork army. 

-Chaos-
3 Oblitirators (two put together and 1 in blister)
5 Possessed 
57 Marines
5 Raptors
1 Sorc. lord
5 metal Terminators still in box
2 Defilers (1 painted & 1 not)
1 Raptor lord
1 Abaddon (all pieces not put together)
35 Berzerkers (some don't have arms put on but I do have the arms)
1 DP with wings
1 LR
1 Vindicator
1 metal Dreadnaught still in box
9 bikes (4 in box, 5 put together)
1 Sorc. Terminator lord
2 plastic Terminator lords
2 Spawn
5 plastic Terminators
5 plastic Terminatos with FW World Eater upgrades
1 Bloodthirster
10 Bloodletters
10 metal Daemonettes
1 Lord of change still in box
10 plastic wings from the possessed sprue
1 FW chaos etched brass
1 pair of FW World Eater LR doors
Thousand Sons upgrades (can make 10 Thousand sons)
Resign Bases 
Spare sprues

-Orks-
2 Warbosses (both painted)
1 Big Meks (painted)
60 Boyz with 2 Nobz (half painted)
20 Grots with 2 Herders
2 Pain Boyz (1 painted 1 not)
5 Stormboyz (primed)
13 Nobz (painted)
1 Battlewagon (painted)
1 Trukk (painted)
6 Deff Koptas (3 put together 3 still on sprue)
3 Killa Kans 
9 Bikes (4 primed 5 still on sprue)
4 Burna boyz with mek (assembled)
10 Boyz (still on sprue)
Assorted bitz

I would like to sell them as an army but I am open to offers. Message me about prices or any other questions. I will take take care off any shipping for purchases.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

how much for the ork army?


----------



## Psycho_Tyco (Sep 20, 2010)

Interested in the 3 Obliterator's and is the vindicator undercoated/painted?


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

The Vindi is painted...well not complete but there is paint on it. I'll try to get some pics up when I get some time


----------



## Psycho_Tyco (Sep 20, 2010)

That sounds good, if you could get some pic of the obliterator's that would be good also 

by the way, how much would shipping be for the items to the United Kingdom?

and on the othe spare Sprues, do you have any special weapons? like flamer's, melta's etc...


----------



## necronic (May 17, 2010)

how much for the chaos army? like rough estimate?


----------



## BadFriction (Dec 28, 2010)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## xbangxaxrangx (May 11, 2011)

*chaos*

Hey just want to know if you haveany thing left from the chaos sorry if I'm late I just joined today and don't really know how to use it?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The possessed? do they have the wings attached? if not do you have the wings? Also Tactical and havoc bits?


----------



## wazgold (Jun 26, 2011)

*waaaagh!?*

do u have any of the orks left? please pm me i have two armies to trade
if interested skaven and beastman 
large list thx.


----------



## Genma (Aug 6, 2011)

You have pm


----------



## wazgold (Jun 26, 2011)

*whaaag?*

did u have any orks left i also have an army to trade
a chaos daemon army if interested pm me its a sizable list


----------

